# What draw weight on 3d bow



## smoothie7 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am planning on doing a lot more 3d shoots this year and considering getting a target only bow. I really like the new Mathews Chill X Pro. On my hunting bow, I shoot 63lbs. I was wandering if most guys shoot the same poundage on their target bow or less simply because you are pulling it back so much more. Looking forward to reading opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine is set on 60lb. That puts me at 271fps. I have shot higher draw wght but I would rather be able to practice more than miss fast. I shoot a couple hundred arrows a practice session don't want to risk damage to me.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I shoot around 63 for 3d hunting is about the same comfort is important to me


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I shoot 60 lbs with a 350 ish grain arrow I'm shooting 291


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

You're not shooting a whole lot at a 3D shoot. It's 30 or 40 shots but it's spread out over several hours. You do more walking than shooting. Indoor spots is a different matter, there you are shooting 3 to 5 shots at a time and that can wear you down quicker. If you can shoot a certain draw weight when you are practicing for hunting season you should be able to shoot it for 3D.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Philhair said:


> Mine is set on 60lb. That puts me at 271fps. I have shot higher draw wght but I would rather be able to practice more than miss fast. *I shoot a couple hundred arrows a practice session don't want to risk damage to me.*



According to my scale, I max at 64.1 pounds.

I'm envious of you guys that fit in a couple hundred arrows per practice session. I just don't have that kind of time. Heck it takes me almost an hour to shoot a 300 Vegas game in practice and that's only 30 arrows.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

49 lbs. with 50 lbs limbs, with todays bow and arrow choices you really don't need high draw weight.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Draw weight is purely dependent on what you are comfortable with and what you need for speed. I will shoot the heaviest arrow I can still get 290fps. My chillx draws as smooth as any bow I can think of. I shoot it at 71#.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

In Calif we had a lot of targets (5-6) over 65 yds with usually 1 set around 100yds (28 targets with 3 arrows per target) to much bow would wear you down. I learned quickly to shoot as little draw weight as possible and still be able to get out to longer range targets with out to much arc. Usually shooting in the 275-290fps range. One club had a money shot on a buck unknown range >110 yds to qualify/win the pot you had to hit 4inch circle on the buck. Most could not hit the buck let alone the orange circle.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

I would say to shoot what ever is more comfortable and what groups the best. Last year I shot 67lbs on my C4 and even though I shot it good I feel that I was over-bowing myself. This year I'm going to go with 63-64lbs on my C4 and I feel it's going to shoot even more accurate.

Terry Jr.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't mind shooting 65-68 lbs on a nice smooth single cam, but for the binary cam bows and twin cam bows i normally shoot around 62. My shoulder is starting to grow old.

Doug


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

shoot what ever weight that will allow you to comfortably fling 100 shots without getting tired....first shot - last shot the same.

speed isn't important...but a comfortable consistent form is. If you're a little slow, you simply have to learn to judge distance a little better--- just a little more practice


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Shoot the Chill-X pro before you buy. The focus grip is integrated and a lot of people don't like it. I got the original Chill-X, saved 300 bucks and cut the actual "focus" part out of the grip to make it flat...also i could shoot an aftermarket grip if I wanted to. When it is machined into the riser, you can't change it. At all. Just buy wisely. 

Seriously though, you can shoot pretty much any poundage and get good speed if you can get your arrows light enough. I shot a pro comp fx last year at 25.5", 49lbs and got 284 out of it. Get those arrows as close to 5.0 grains per pound and you'll be money.


----------



## 3rdCoastHunter (Oct 15, 2013)

I shoot 60 to 62 lbs at 3D, im shooting aroudn 200 to 250 arrows per practice session so i don't want to wear my body out.


----------

